# My first attempt at quilting....a tote



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

My button is off center, but will fix it! Have three more to make, all different. Daughter and 2 DIL want one.


----------



## cablesRfun (Dec 3, 2015)

so bright and springy! Love it! great job, your corners are wonderful


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Real nice. Very cheery, ready to take your knitting all spring and summer long.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful - :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it Great work


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely fabric choices, sure doesn't lookalike a first attempt.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great bag, lovely work


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice bag, lovely colours and I love all those pockets.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It' s lovely.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I love it! :sm24:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I love it. You did a great job for your first project. Much better than I could do.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great job. Great tote.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful tote!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Leave the button. Otherwise peeps are gonna think it was store bought.... great job.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So nice you did good you will have plenty of practice with 3 more to do.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

messymissy said:


> Nice bag, lovely colours and I love all those pockets.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. Onto the next three.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Tote-ally cute!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice bag. Quilting is my first love.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful! I love your choice of fabrics.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Your work is very neat & professional looking! And for a first attempt it is awesome!


----------



## Tattered (Apr 29, 2013)

How lovely, no wonder you have a queue. Just wish I had the patience to learn.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have made many of these. Great colors and workmanship.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice tote bag!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Real cute. You did well.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I wonder if that is the same pattern that me sister used for my purse. Mine is dark flannels. Amazing how changing the fabric makes such a difference. Yours is so Springy!! Like it!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's beautiful -- it looks so happy!


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a beautiful tote, you did a great job on it. Doesn't look at all like a first effort!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent job it looks great.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice. Good looking tote!!


----------



## deator (Nov 28, 2016)

That is gorgeous. Would never know it's a first try.


----------



## deator (Nov 28, 2016)

Do you have a pattern that you can share. If it was a purchased pattern could you give the name of the pattern. I have always wanted to do a tote.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great job! I made a tote last year while attending a workshop. It was my first quilting project.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely Spring bag! I would use it!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

So pretty! I would love to know the name of the pattern. I just finished a baby quilt that I started in the '70's. Will post a pic in a few days. My next project is to quilt a cross stitch quilt top that I started in 197? I finished the cross stitching in 2015. I am so glad I retired so I can finish a few projects. Have a great day, Linda.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's lovely and I love the colour way patterns you've used together.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice. It's a lot of work but worth it.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Fricia said:


> My button is off center, but will fix it! Have three more to make, all different. Daughter and 2 DIL want one.


Gorgeous tote. You did a brilliant job on it.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very well done. They should love them.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

deator said:


> Do you have a pattern that you can share. If it was a purchased pattern could you give the name of the pattern. I have always wanted to do a tote
> 
> Here's the pattern. Ps016 Charm Party. From below site.
> 
> ...


----------



## leeb (Aug 30, 2016)

beautiful and so useful! On to the bed size quilts 









!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it! I want one too!


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

Nicer than I would've made! You have a talent for it!


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Great job


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

looks great.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## deator (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the pattern. I am fairly new at quilting but love it. I have made about 4 so far. If I can figure out how to add a picture I will post a couple of pictures.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

deator said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I am fairly new at quilting but love it. I have made about 4 so far. If I can figure out how to add a picture I will post a couple of pictures.


Great. Loving seeing another's work.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

deator said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I am fairly new at quilting but love it. I have made about 4 so far. If I can figure out how to add a picture I will post a couple of pictures.


When you say you quilt, do you actually do the quilting when everything is done? I would be very interested in that phase. I know two people who do it by machine and it's so professional and pricey. Think I would like to try it by hand. Hopefully get it done before I have to use it as a shroud. Lol


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a lovely bag. Gorgeous colours. I do a fair bit of quilting and for anyone interested there a lot of excellent tutorials by The Missouri Star Quilt Co on youTube which include a simple tote bag and very quick quilt top made from a jelly roll. Craftsy have some free BOM (Block of the Month) classes. I already have my 6 year old grandson quilting. So far he's made a bag for his mummy where he had a lot of help with the machine and now he's making a bag for his auntie (my daughter) where he's using the machine all by himself.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> That's a lovely bag. Gorgeous colours. I do a fair bit of quilting and for anyone interested there a lot of excellent tutorials by The Missouri Star Quilt Co on youTube which include a simple tote bag and very quick quilt top made from a jelly roll. Craftsy have some free BOM (Block of the Month) classes. I already have my 6 year old grandson quilting. So far he's made a bag for his mummy where he had a lot of help with the machine and now he's making a bag for his auntie (my daughter) where he's using the machine all by himself.


That is just super that you are teaching your grandson to quilt. I taught my two sons and my daughter how to crochet, cross stitch, and sew. Both were interested. Daughter, not so much. One of my brothers and his son were super sewers.

Thanks for the info on line. Will check it out.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Fricia said:


> That is just super that you are teaching your grandson to quilt. I taught my two sons and my daughter how to crochet, cross stitch, and sew. Both were interested. Daughter, not so much. One of my brothers and his son were super sewers.
> 
> Thanks for the info on line. Will check it out.


I'm also teaching him to paint, bake and garden. He's asked if he can learn to knit too. Even if he doesn't keep it up as he gets older, he'll have had the experiences. And if I don't do arty crafty things with him.....well.....no-one will.

Craftsy has about 5 free BOM classes including a new one for 2017 that I've just found. I'm pretty sure they have some free basic bag making tutorials as well.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for the name of the pattern. Can hardly wait to order it. It will have to get in line with the other quilting projects I have going. Our quilt guild started a block of the month this year. I am already behind on 2 blocks. I have been looking for a quilted tote pattern. You posted yours just at the time. No more looking. Thanks again, Linda.


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Very nice. If before you sew pocket you can install a zipper on the pocket it makes a great place for change or a wallet.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautifully done and beautiful!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been making quilts for a long time and I have only done my own machine quilting. Usually, I just use my regular machine and stitch in straight lines along the pieces or diagonally across them. Stitching along the seam lines is called "Stitch in the Ditch." You have to roll the quilt up and "stuff" it into the machine.

I've seen several videos on line explaining the process. I think one is called "Stuff and Fluff" or something like that!!

Of course, you can also quilt by hand. Or some times quilters just tie a little knot in the middle of each patch. Have fun!

http://www.quiltyhabit.com/2015/06/top-ten-tips-quilting-large-quilts-on.html








Fricia said:


> When you say you quilt, do you actually do the quilting when everything is done? I would be very interested in that phase. I know two people who do it by machine and it's so professional and pricey. Think I would like to try it by hand. Hopefully get it done before I have to use it as a shroud. Lol


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

That's nice. I bought material this past week. I am going to try this weekend also. I've been watching videos this week. Hope mine looks like yours


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice. Surely does not look like a first project! The colors are bright & cheery.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's another interesting method: it's called "Quilt As You Go."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl_OPPpXNLM


Fricia said:


> My button is off center, but will fix it! Have three more to make, all different. Daughter and 2 DIL want one.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a beautiful first attempt.


----------



## deator (Nov 28, 2016)

I do the quilting myself on my own sewing machine. I usually do diagonals as I find it easier than stitch in the ditch.


----------



## deator (Nov 28, 2016)

I think I have figured out how to attach pictures. The first picture is a quilt I did for my granddaughter last year. She was born in May 2016. The other quilt I did for a friend and I call it a "Healing Quilt" as it's done in the colours of the Chakras, which is a colour healing therapy and each colour represents different area of the body.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

deator said:


> I think I have figured out how to attach pictures. The first picture is a quilt I did for my granddaughter last year. She was born in May 2016. The other quilt I did for a friend and I call it a "Healing Quilt" as it's done in the colours of the Chakras, which is a colour healing therapy and each colour represents different area of the body.


Beautiful quilts, love the 2nd one.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Fricia said:


> My button is off center, but will fix it! Have three more to make, all different. Daughter and 2 DIL want one.


Beautiful tote.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

deator said:


> I think I have figured out how to attach pictures. The first picture is a quilt I did for my granddaughter last year. She was born in May 2016. The other quilt I did for a friend and I call it a "Healing Quilt" as it's done in the colours of the Chakras, which is a colour healing therapy and each colour represents different area of the body.


They are just gorgeous. Much as I appreciate the art of fancy and complicated quilting patterns I prefer to do something simple like yours as for me the object of the exercise is the fabric and the finished item and NOT the quilting.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

deator said:


> I think I have figured out how to attach pictures. The first picture is a quilt I did for my granddaughter last year. She was born in May 2016. The other quilt I did for a friend and I call it a "Healing Quilt" as it's done in the colours of the Chakras, which is a colour healing therapy and each colour represents different area of the body.


Wow, those are sooooo pretty. The first one is so restful looking. I love it. Like the second one too.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

I have read all the help videos. Really informative. We quilted our totes about 1/4" outside seams on both sides. I bet I could do that on a quilt. The ladies I know who do this work for you have huge machines where whatever you want is fed into the computer on the machine and you just run the program on the quilt. Some of the patterns are so elaborate. I really didn't know you could quilt so simply. 

I have everything all cut for my next three totes. Tomorrow, I start putting them together. My daughter helped by putting all the squares where they should be and photographing them.....so "I can't mix them up" lol

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and help. I just love to listen to people who know what they're doing. I learn a lot here.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Fricia said:


> My button is off center, but will fix it! Have three more to make, all different. Daughter and 2 DIL want one.


Pretty . Is this your own pattern and design please send more pictures it's neat and tidy.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

WaterFall said:


> Pretty . Is this your own pattern and design please send more pictures it's neat and tidy.


No, posted pattern above.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice job! The tote even has pockets ????


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> Very nice job! The tote even has pockets ????


Am almost finished with three more for my daughter and DILs. My daughter designed the colors. I may embroider their initials on them too. Maybe! Lol


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Well done,a lot more orders will come your way,


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You did a great job, Fricia!!


----------

